# Wine and video games



## kr651129 (Apr 22, 2012)

So I've installed (via wine) Sim City by mounting my ISO's and pointing winecfg to both mount points as CD-ROM's; now when I run the game with the CD's loaded it's telling me that it cannot find the game CD.  Am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 23, 2012)

Are the mount points for the CD's identical to what you had at setup? What does *df* say about the mounted CD's and what do you have in /media/*? 
Also look at the configure menu to check whether the paths for CD's are set correctly and look under ~/.wine/dosdevices for the correct sym-links.


----------

